# PC Schaltet den Monitor manchmal nicht ein! Habe schon einiges versucht.. kein Glück



## klau6842 (27. Oktober 2013)

*PC Schaltet den Monitor manchmal nicht ein! Habe schon einiges versucht.. kein Glück*

Guten Tag,

wie man bereits im Titel lesen kann hat mein PC ein größeres Problem und zwar schaltet sich der Monitor nur manchmal, gemeinsam mit dem PC ein. Meißtens bleibt er jedoch Schwarz. Ich habe zwar schon Vieles versucht um den Fehler ausfindig zu machen, doch bislang kein Erfolg. Nach diesem Absatz steht eine Auflistung der Dinge, die ich bereits versucht habe. Vorher möchte ich aber noch sagen, seit wann ich dieses Problem habe. Vor ca. 2 Monaten habe ich mal ein Glas Milch über den PC geschüttet. Einen Großteil hat wahrscheinlich die Grafikkarte abbekommen (GTX 570 Phantom), beim Netzteil bin ich mir eben unsicher, doch ich denke das hat auch eine Kleinigkeit abbekommen. Dann habe ich mir erstmal Zeit gelassen, den PC so schonend wie möglich gereinigt (Isopropanol usw.). Als ich ihn dann das erste Mal hochfuhr, lief alles Problemlos. Genauso wie die ersten Wochen die folgten. Beim Gerätemanager wurden keine Fehler der Grafikkarte angezeit, doch ich glaube es gab Anfangs ein paar Grafikfehler in Spielen. Ansonsten lief alles immer. Danach jedoch habe ich auf einmal dieses Problem bekommen.

Hier sind die Dinge, die ich bereits versucht habe:

- Verschiedene Bildschirme ausprobiert, selbes Problem

- Grafikkarte rausgenommen, selbes Problem

- Alles rausgenommen außer Netzteil, Mainboard, CPU+Kühler; Null Methode probiert, keine Piep Codes, blos ein komisches Rattern, das womöglich vom Netzteil kommt, das jedoch bei jedem Start zu hören ist und auch nur beim Start; Es ist ein Geräusch, das ca. 3-5 Mal zu hören ist, immer in gleichen Zeitabständen;

Was noch zu sagen ist:

- Manchmal geht der Bildschirm beim Einschalten nach langem Stillstand (z.B. über Nacht) sofort an.
- Manchmal geht er nach 5-8 Neustarts nicht an.
- Manchmal geht er nach einer kurzen Pausen (30 Min.) trotzdem nicht an, auch nach 5 Neustarts.

So, nun habe ich mal den Großteil aufgezählt, der mir einfällt, ich wäre sehr erfreut, wenn mir nun jemand helfen könnte!!
EDIT: Was ich noch fragen wollte ist ob das Problem auch mit der Kühlpaste zusammenhängen könnte, also eventuell zu wenig aufgetragen oder so?

Dank im Voraus,
Klaus
Beitrag bearbeiten/löschen


----------



## Erok (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC Schaltet den Monitor manchmal nicht ein! Habe schon einiges versucht.. kein Glück*

Sicher daß Du kein USB-Gerät am PC angeschlossen hat, von dem aus evtl der PC versucht zu booten ?

Ich habe zum Beispiel ein Fanatec Lenkrad, und wenn ich das nicht abgeschaltet habe, und am nächsten Tag den PC boote, bleibt mein Monitor auch schwarz  Da liegts also am Lenkrad, welches via USB angeschlossen ist am PC 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Bluebeard (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC Schaltet den Monitor manchmal nicht ein! Habe schon einiges versucht.. kein Glück*

Hi klau6842, das mit dem USB Gerät ist ein guter Tipp von Erok. Dank dir Erok! klai6842, bitte mal schauen und probieren.

Generell ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das man etwas kaputt gemacht hat bei verschütteten Getränken recht groß. Das irgendwo ein Kurzschluss verursacht wurde ist nicht auszuschließen. Auch bei peinlichst genauem Reinigen können minimale Reste übrig bleiben, die dann auch zur Korrosion und weiteren Schäden führen können. So ist es schwer zu sagen welche Komponenten alle betroffen wurden bei dem Unfall. Frage hierzu: Was ist passiert als der Rechner die Flüssigkeit abbekommen hat? Direkt ausgegangen?

Da du schreibst, dass die Grafikkarte am meisten abbekommen hat, würde ich diese gegen eine andere Ersetzen. Eventuell hat sich die Sache dann schon hiermit erledigt, aber man kann weiterhin nicht ausschließen, das hier weitere Komponenten Schaden davongetragen haben.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## klau6842 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC Schaltet den Monitor manchmal nicht ein! Habe schon einiges versucht.. kein Glück*

Ja das mit der Grafikkarte werde ich baldmöglichst probieren, Danke! Zu deiner Frage: Der PC ist sofort ausgegangen und ich habe sofort alles vom Strom getrennt.
Was ich noch hinzufügen muss, seit 2 Startversuchen (gestern und heute) ist der Monitor wieder sofort gegangen, ich habe mal das USB-Audio Interface mit den Studio Monitoren abgestöpselt, vielleicht hängt es tatsächlich damit zusammen!
EDIT: Obwohl, von einem Audio-Interface wird ein PC wohl schlecht booten wollen...


----------



## Bluebeard (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC Schaltet den Monitor manchmal nicht ein! Habe schon einiges versucht.. kein Glück*

Sofort aus hört sich nach einem Kurzschluss an. Das da noch mehr Defekte hat ist im Moment leider nicht auszuschließen.


----------



## klau6842 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC Schaltet den Monitor manchmal nicht ein! Habe schon einiges versucht.. kein Glück*



Bluebeard schrieb:


> Hi klau6842, das mit dem USB Gerät ist ein guter Tipp von Erok. Dank dir Erok! klai6842, bitte mal schauen und probieren.
> 
> Generell ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das man etwas kaputt gemacht hat bei verschütteten Getränken recht groß. Das irgendwo ein Kurzschluss verursacht wurde ist nicht auszuschließen. Auch bei peinlichst genauem Reinigen können minimale Reste übrig bleiben, die dann auch zur Korrosion und weiteren Schäden führen können. So ist es schwer zu sagen welche Komponenten alle betroffen wurden bei dem Unfall. Frage hierzu: Was ist passiert als der Rechner die Flüssigkeit abbekommen hat? Direkt ausgegangen?
> 
> ...


 
so jetzt habe ich mal eine andere GraKa angeschlossen (eine etwas ältere.. Nvidia GF 8400 GS) und das erste was mir beim Einschalten auffiel, war ein komischer Geruch.. fast nach verbrannt.. dann habe ich den PC gleich ausgemacht.. noch bevor ich feststellen konnte, dass der Monitor anging. Kann es sein, dass die GraKa wegen zu niedriger Leistung mit den anderen Komponenten nicht zusammenpasst?


----------



## Bluebeard (4. November 2013)

*AW: PC Schaltet den Monitor manchmal nicht ein! Habe schon einiges versucht.. kein Glück*

Nein, die Karte sollte keine Probleme bereiten. Ich würde nochmals alle Teile ausbauen und optisch begutachten. So wie sich das aber anhört ist da doch einiges mehr betroffen und ein zuverlässiges System aus dem vorhandenen zu erhalten wird recht schwer werden. Wie gesagt, nochmals alles raus und genau alle Bauteile auf dem Motherboard, sowie allen anderen Komponenten begutachten. Irgendwo wird wohl was angefressen sein.


----------



## klau6842 (11. November 2013)

*AW: PC Schaltet den Monitor manchmal nicht ein! Habe schon einiges versucht.. kein Glück*

So, ich habe nun Netzteil und Mainboard ausgewechselt, und alles läuft wieder, nur weiß ich jetzt nicht, ob ich die Grafikkarte wieder anschließen soll oder sie eventuell zur Reparatur einschicken soll? Nicht dass das neue Mainboard gleich wieder kaputt geht. Zwar sind mir keine Fehler beim Betrieb vorher aufgefallen, doch ich habe gelesen, dass ein Kurzschluss an der GraKa z.B. auch am MB Schäden ausrichten kann. Dass an der GraKa noch etwas kaputtgehen könnte, denke ich mir, da das Mainboard ja auch mit der Zeit Schäden davongetragen hat und die Milch von damals, die in den PC geflossen ist, hat sich auch zum Großteil an der Grafikkarte breit gemacht..


----------



## Bluebeard (13. November 2013)

*AW: PC Schaltet den Monitor manchmal nicht ein! Habe schon einiges versucht.. kein Glück*

Ich würde vorschlagen das du den Hersteller deiner Grafikkarte mal kontaktierst, ob diese eventuell die Karte für dich überprüfen könnten. Dies ist der sicherste Weg, denn wie du schon schreibst, könnte das auch wieder zu Problemen führen.


----------

